# تأمّلات في مراحل درب الصليب



## النهيسى (14 يوليو 2011)

تأمّلات في مراحل درب الصليب


بعد كل مرحلة يمكن تلاوة طلبة خاصّة
 (من أجل الكنيسة ، أو من أجل المرضى. من أجل الّذين يعانون محناً كثيرة في الحياة) 
أو تلاوة أبانا الّذي ... السّلام عليك .... المجد للآب
وبعدها يقول ارحمنا يارب. ارحمنا 
 بسم الآب والابن والروح القدس إله واحد آمين

تبدأ الصلاة بتلاوة فعل الندامة
ياربّنا  وإلهنا نحن نادمون من كلّ قلبنا على جميع خطايانا. لأنّنا بها ابتعدنا عنك  وعن نِعَمِك. إنّنا نادمون كذلك لأنّنا أغضبناك وأهنّا صورتك التي نحملها.  لذلك يارب ساعدنا أن نبغض الخطيئة وأن نعيش وصيّتك التي تستندّ على  المحبّة. محبّتك ومحبّة كل نفس خلقتها. إننا نعرف بأنّك تحّبنا ولهذا نطلب  منك المغفرة. 
كانت آلام الوجيعة ... والدموع منها سريعة
واقفة تحت الصليب
أيّتها الأمّ القديــسة ...  اجعلي جروح وحيدك
في قلبي منطبـــــعة 


المرحلة الأولى
يسوع يحكم عليه بالموت







نسجد لك أيّها المسيح ونبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاركك.
لأنّك بصليبك المقدّس خلّصت العــــــــــــــــــــــالم.
ياللعجب!  من أن الخليقة اجتمعت اليوم أن تحاكم خالقها البار ثم تقضي بالموت على من  وهبها الحياة! فالشكر لك يا يسوع لأنك رضيت بأن تسّلم ذاتك إلى أعدائك لكي  تخلصنا من الهلاك الأبدي. نحن نادمون من صميم قلبنا على جميع خطايانا.  فبجاه آلامك تحنّن علينا وخلّصنا من حكم الموت. امين.
نفسها تلك الحزينة ... في توجّعها كمينة
صابها سيف مريب
أيتها الأم القديــسة ... اجعلي جروح وحيدك
في قلبي منطبـــــعة


المرحلة الثانية
يسوع يحمل صليبه على منكبيه






نسجد لك أيّها المسيح ونبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاركك.
لأنّك بصليبك المقدّس خلّصت العــــــــــــــــــــــالم.
يا  فادينا الحبيب إنك لم تكتفِ بأشواك الإكليل المغروسة في رأسك وبالدم  الطاهر السائل من اطراف جسمك، بل حملت الصليب أيضا وسِرت في طريق الجلجلة  الشاق لتفهمنا أن الطريق الموصلة إلى السعادة هي طريق الصليب والاحتمال.  فامنحنا يا يسوع إلهنا نعمة وقوة لنقتدي بك فنصبر على شدائد هذه الحياة  بكامل الخضوع والتسليم لإرادتك القدوسة. آمين.
 يا لأوجاع مهوّلة ...  صادفت تلك البتولة
أمّ فادينا الحبيب
أيتها الأم القديــسة ...اجعلي جروح وحيدك
في قلبي منطبـــــعة


المرحلة الثالثة
يسوع يسقط تحت الصليب للمرّة الأولى






نسجد لك أيّها المسيح ونبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاركك.
لأنّك بصليبك المقدّس خلّصت العــــــــــــــــــــــالم.
آسفاه  عليك يا يسوع الهنا فإن ما عانيته من تنكيل معذبيك ونزف دمك قد أنهك قواك  فسقطت تحت حمل صليبك الباهظ. وعوضا عن أن يحمل منظرك هذا على الشفقة نرى  الجند يثبون عليك ويشبعونك ضرباً وشتماً وأنت صامت. فيا يسوع الهنا هبنا  قوة حتّى نقتدي بصبرك وامنحنا نعمة الإماتة والتوبة. آمين.
كابدت الموت مُرّا ...  قد أهال القلب جهرا
مِمّا جرى  للابن الحبيب
أيّتها الأمّ القديــسة ...اجعلي جروح وحيدك
في قلبي منطبـــــعة


المرحلة الرابعة
يسوع يلاقي أمّه العذراء مريم 






نسجد لك أيّها المسيح ونبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاركك.
لأنّك بصليبك المقدّس خلّصت العــــــــــــــــــــــالم .
ياله  من منظر مؤلم مزق قلب الابن الحبيب ويا له من مشهد مفجع طعن نفس الأم بسيف  الألم حينما شاهدت وحيدها بأيدي صالبيه يعاملونه بقساوة بربريّة! ألا يا  مريم الأم الحزينة وأ الخَطأة، أي أمّنا! استمدّي لنا من يسوع ابنك مغفرة  خطايانا والثبات في محبتكما والتعّبد لابنك الحبيب. آمين.
 أي قلب ليس يبكي ... إذ يرى العذراء تشكي
حزن أحشاها المذيب
أيتها الأم القديــسة ...   اجعلي جروح وحيدك
في قلبي منطبـــــعة


المرحلة الخامسة
سمعان القيرواني يَعين يسوع على حمل الصليب






نسجد لك أيّها المسيح ونبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاركك.
لأنّك بصليبك المقدّس خلّصت العــــــــــــــــــــــالم .
ها  قد ظهر يا يسوع ضعف قواك فسخّروا سمعان القيرواني لاسعافك في حمل خشبة  الصليب الثقيلة. وقد سمحت بذلك كي تُفهِمنا بأن فدائنا لا يتم إلا  بمشاركتنا إياك في حمل الصليب. فقوِّنا يا يسوع إلهنا لكي نتحمل بصبر وسرور  كلَّ صليب وكل شدّة تسمح بها عنايتك الإلهية حبا بك وتكفيراً عن خطايانا.  آمين.
 من يطيق مُرَّ التفكر ... أو بآلامها التذكّر
حين لاقاها الحبيب
أيّتها الأمّ القديــسة ... اجعلي جروح وحيدك
في قلبي منطبـــــعة


المرحلة السادسة
القديسة فيرونيكا تمسح وجه يسوع بالمنديل






نسجد لك أيّها المسيح ونبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاركك.
لأنّك بصليبك المقدّس خلّصت العــــــــــــــــــــــالم .
ما  أعظم شهامة تلك المرأة القديسة التي اخترقت بجرأة صفوف الحرس والجند كي  تصل إلى يسوع لتمسح وجهه المبلّل بالعرق والدم! فيا يسوع الحنون كما طبعت  صورة وجهك الأقدس على منديل تلك الفتاة القديسة، كذلك اطبع في نفسنا ذكر  آلامك لنتقوّى بها على احتمال الإهانات حبّا بك. آمين.
من معاصي الشعب تلقى ... بالعذاب الابن ملقى
محتملا جَلداً مذيب
أيّتها الأمّ القديــسة ... اجعلي جروح وحيدك
في قلبي منطبـــــعة


 المرحلة السّابعة
يسوع يسقط تحت الصليب للمرّة الثانية 






نسجد لك أيّها المسيح ونبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاركك.
لأنّك بصليبك المقدّس خلّصت العــــــــــــــــــــــالم .
هو  ذا ملك السموات وخالق المسكونة ساقطا مرة ثانية على الارض! وآسفاه عليك يا  يسوع الوديع المتألم! فإن رجوعنا إلى الخطيئة هو الذي جعلك تقع ثانية تحت  حمل الصليب! فكم من مرّة وعدناك بالتوبة ونسينا مواعيدنا واحزنّا قلبك  وثقّلنا صليبك! ألا فقوِّنا يايسوع الرؤوف ومن سقوطك علّمنا أن نقوم من  وهدة الخطيئة. آمين.
وترى المولودَ منها ... مائتا مفروق عنها
مُرتفعا فوق الصليب
ايتها الام القديــسة ... اجعلي جروح وحيدك
في قلبي منطبـــــعة


المرحلة الثامنة
يسوع يعزّي بنات أورشليم






نسجد لك أيّها المسيح ونبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاركك.
لأنّك بصليبك المقدّس خلّصت العــــــــــــــــــــــالم .
لقد  فهمنا جيّداً يا مخّلصنا الحبيب ما معنى قولكَ: إنه ليس عليك بل على ذاتنا  يجب أن نبكي بكاء مُرّاً. فإن ما قد ارتكبنا من المعاصي هو الذي سبب آلامك  وموتك. ألا يا ربنا اغفر لنا آثامنا وقوِّ إرادتنا لنتوب توبة صادقة على  خطايانا ونتألم حبّاً بك فنستحق أن نتعزّى ونفرح معك إلى الآبد. آمين.
أُمّ ينبوع المحبّة ...  إمنحي منك هبة
التوجّع والنحيب
أيّتها الأمّ القديــسة ...اجعلي جروح وحيدك
في قلبي منطبـــــعة


المرحلة التاسعة
يسوع يقع تحت الصليب للمرّة الثالثة






نسجد لك أيّها المسيح ونبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاركك.
لأنّك بصليبك المقدّس خلّصت العــــــــــــــــــــــالم .
يا  يسوع فادينا إنّ كثرة سقوطك تحت الصليب الأليم هو الدليل على كثرة سقوطنا  في الخطيئة. نعم كم من مرّة نكثنا عهودنا وعُدنا إلى إهانتك! أمّا الآن  فإننا قاصدين أن نُصلح سيرتنا فلا تسمح بأن نطمح بجودِكَ ونعمتِكَ بل هبنا  بشفاعة والدتك الطوباويّة نعمة فعّالة كي لا نرجع إلى الخطيئة أبداً. آمين.
إمنحي ناراً لقلبي ... يشتعل بيسوع ربي
صاحبِ الحُبّ العجيب
أيّتها الأمّ القديــسة ... اجعلي جروح وحيدك
في قلبي منطبـــــعة


المرحلة العاشرة
الجُند يُعرّون يسوع ويسقونه خلّاً ممزوجا بمرارة






 
نسجد لك أيّها المسيح ونبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاركك.
لأنّك بصليبك المقدّس خلّصت العــــــــــــــــــــــالم .
يا  يسوع حبيبنا ما هذا الهوان الذي أصابك حين عرّوك من ثيابك، فبدا جسمك  الطاهر مهمّشاً بالجراح! وما هذا العذاب الذي احتملته لما سقوك خلّاً  بمرارة؟  فيا طبيب النفوس والأجساد ومخلّصها نتوسّل إليك أن تنزع من قلبنا  كلّ محبّة أثيمة وتسكب على نفسنا شيئاً من تلك المرارة التي ذقتها فتشفى  بها أمراضها الروحيّة وتعود نفسنا إلى العافية التي لا تزول. آمين.
إجعلي أمّي الحزينة ... الجراحات الثمينة
قلبنا القاسي تُصيب
أيتها الأمّ القديــسة ... اجعلي جروح وحيدك
في قلبي منطبـــــعة


المرحلة الحادية عشرة
يسوع المسيح يُسَمّر على الصليب






نسجد لك أيّها المسيح ونبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاركك.
لأنّك بصليبك المقدّس خلّصت العــــــــــــــــــــــالم .
ما  هذا المشهد المريع؟ إله يُمدّد على الصليب! مسامير تُدق في يديه ورجليه.  فتخترق جسمه وتمزقُ أصابعه. أشواك حادة تُغرس في رأسه فيتدفّق منه الدم  الزكي! ألا يا مخلّصنا المسمّر على الصليب لأجلنا إسمح لنا بأن نُقبّل  جراحاتك المقدّسة ونستقيّ من دمك الطاهر فتتنقّى نفسنا من آثامها فنحيا لك  إلى الأبد. آمين.
 إبنُكِ مجروح مؤّلم ... وهو من اجلي تألم
أعطيني منه نصيب
أيّتها الأم القديــسة ... اجعلي جروح وحيدك
 قلبي منطبـــــعة


المرحلة الثانية عشرة
يسوع المسيح يُسلّم روحه على الصليب






 
نسجد لك أيّها المسيح ونبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاركك.
لأنّك بصليبك المقدّس خلّصت العــــــــــــــــــــــالم .
ها  قد إكتملت الذبيحة ومات مخلّصنا على الصليب غائصا في بحر الآلام! فأضطربت  الكائنات: الشّمس أظلمت والأرض تزلزلت والصخور تشقّقت، كل هذا حزناً على  موت باريها. ونحن الخَطأة نبقى وحيدين جامدين القلب ولا تتمزّق أحشائنا  حزناً. ألا يا يسوع مخلّصنا إطبع في قلبنا آلامك المرّة واجعلنا نخاف من  عدلك الرهيب ونموت عن كل خطيئة لنحيا لك إلى الأبد. آمين.
  أشركي في نحيبك  ... حينما عُلّق حبيبك
وأجرحي قلبي الكئيب
أيّتها الأمّ القديــسة ... اجعلي جروح وحيدك
في قلبي منطبـــــعة


المرحلة الثالثة عشرة
يسوع يُنَزَل من على الصليب ويُسَلّم إلى أمّه






نسجد لك أيّها المسيح ونبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاركك.
لأنّك بصليبك المقدّس خلّصت العــــــــــــــــــــــالم .
آه  يا مريم الأمّ الحزينة! من يستطيع أن يصف الألم الذي أصابك لما رأيت ابنك  الحبيب على الصليب وخاصّة لمّا وضعوه ميّتاً في حضنك؟ آه يا مريم لا تغضبي  علينا نحن الذين سبّبنا بخطايانا موت ابنك وآلامك! ولكن بحقّ حبّك ليسوع  أنظري إلينا بعطف وحنان وناولينا ابنك يسوع، الميّت من أجلنا، لنضمّه إلى  قلبنا فنقدّس به نفسنا ونطهّر جسدنا فنستحق أن نموت في حبّه. آمين.
إمنحي عبداً ذليلاً ... أن يكون لكِ خليلاً
ناجيا من اللهيب
أيّتها الأمّ القديــسة ...اجعلي جروح وحيدك
في قلبي منطبـــــعة


المرحلة الرابعة عشرة
يسوع المسيح يُدفن في القبر






نسجد لك أيّها المسيح ونبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاركك.
لأنّك بصليبك المقدّس خلّصت العــــــــــــــــــــــالم.
تأملوا  أيتها الأنفس في هذا المضطجع في القبر ميتاً، وآمنوا بأنه هو إلهكم  ومخلّصكم! واذرفوا دموع الندامة على جسده الطاهر. وقبّلوا جراحاته وقولوا  بحرقة قلوبكم: يا يسوع المدفون إننا نَوُدّ البقاء معك دائماً في قبرك  المقدس كي نقوم معك. اقبلنا يا مخلّصنا وادفن معك كل خطايانا وأميالنا التي  لا تليق بنا كي ننتصر معك في قيامتك على الضعف البشري وعلى الخطيئة إلى  الأبد. آمين.
إذ يموت الجسم منّي ... بلّغي نفسي التمنّي
مجد فادينا الحبيب
أيّتها الأم القديــسة ... اجعلي جروح وحيدك
في قلبي منطبـــــعة


 الصلاة الختاميّة
أيّها  الآب الأزلي الذي قدّست عود الصليب بدم ابنك الثمين نسأل مراحمك أن تمنحنا  مغفرة خطاياهم ونيل السعادة الأبديّة باستحقاقات يسوع المسيح ربّنا.
آمين
 يمكن هنا الوقوف فترة من الزمن للتأمّل الفردي أو الجماعي (أفراد العائلة) 
وبعد ذلك تختم رياضة درب الصليب ببركة: 
نعمة  سيّدنا يسوع المسيح لتكون معنا دائماً وذكر آلامه المقدسة وقوّتها  يستقرّان في قلوبنا. ورسم صليبه الطاهر ينجّينا من كلّ أذى، باسم الآب  والابن والروح القدس.
آمين

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

منقول​


----------



## angil sky (14 يوليو 2011)

جميله جدا ورااااااااائعه
الرب يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## النهيسى (14 يوليو 2011)

angil sky قال:


> جميله جدا ورااااااااائعه
> الرب يعوض تعب محبتك


*
شكرا جداا
للمرور الغالى
يسوع يفرح قلبك*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (14 يوليو 2011)

راااااااااااااااااااااااائع بجد
ميرسي كتييييييير بجد
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## النهيسى (14 يوليو 2011)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> راااااااااااااااااااااااائع بجد
> ميرسي كتييييييير بجد
> ربنا يباركك
> ​


*شكرا يا غاليه ربنا يباركك*​


----------

